# Deer feeder problem



## DENVAN (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't know if this is the correct place for this thread but I did look around and didn't find a "DEER FEEDER" category so here goes. My feeder will not run on my Moultrie 6v battery. I have a Moultrie Pro blah, blah,blah feeder. It was an inexpensive one. 30 gal plastic drum holds 200# corn etc.the onboard computer/timer works fine but the spinner does not spin. It came with a cartridge that you place 4 "d" cell batts in and it works fine but when I put the rechargeable 6v batt in it won't spin. Yes the 6v is fully charged, yes I checked it with a multi-meter I even sent it back to Moultrie to be checked out, they said it is working fine but it won't spin my feeder where the 4 "D" cells do??? Moultrie has no idea what is wrong, they said to send my broadcast unit in (along with $25) and they will fix it or replace it.I think this situation is weird! If anyone of you has any idea what is going on I would love to hear from you. Oh yeah, I purchased a generic brand rechargeable 6v batt and it doesn't work either,BRAND NEW BATTERY! Checks out fine with the multi-meter but doesn't spin my feeder ????


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

If you hook it up to a 6 volt square battery will it work?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Hook up the battery in question directly to the motor by passing the timer electronics. If the motor spins it's the timer output.


----------



## DENVAN (Sep 22, 2011)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Hook up the battery in question directly to the motor by passing the timer electronics. If the motor spins it's the timer output.


Thanks! I will try that.


----------

